# 5.1 Sound System..



## Heku

Whoop Whoop, im back..
i have some problems with my 5.1 sound system, im using:
-Logitech X-560 5.1 Surrond Sound System
-Creative SB PCI128 (Ensoniq ES5880) Sound Card

so now the question is, does my soundcard support 5.1 Sound System?


----------



## diduknowthat

By the looks of it no. Websites are saying 4 speaker support. Take a look at the back of your sound card. How many jacks does it have? Does it look like this?


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's an old card. From the quick research I did, it's a 4.1 card. You're not going to get full 5.1 sound from that card. You might want to look into a new card.


----------



## Heku

yeah, it looks like that one.. and it has 4 jacks yea.... shiiat, gotta buy a new soundcard, you guys know any cheap 5.1 soundcard supporting RealTek? any suggestions?


----------



## Heku

is any of these good?
TerraTec Aureon 5.1
http://www.multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=10063&b=1





Trust 5.1 Surround Sound S
http://www.multitronic.fi/showprod.php?prod_id=14319&b=1





does any of these support RealTek? //how do i know if they do?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Why do you need it to support Realtek? Realtek is its own audio chipset.

My advise is not to skimp on a sound card. You get what you pay for. You wana spend at least $40 to get anything decent.


----------



## diduknowthat

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why do you need it to support Realtek? Realtek is its own audio chipset.
> 
> My advise is not to skimp on a sound card. You get what you pay for. You wana spend at least $40 to get anything decent.



It probably won't make much of a difference seeing he's using a set of Logitechs though.


----------



## daisymtc

What is your mobo? why don't you use on board?


----------



## Heku

i dunno about my mobo.. but google on:
DELL OptiPlex GX620

its the mobo that is in that one.. haven't changed it... (and i have an DELL OptiPlex GX620)


----------



## voyagerfan99

Heku said:


> i dunno about my mobo.. but google on:
> DELL OptiPlex GX620
> 
> its the mobo that is in that one.. haven't changed it... (and i have an DELL OptiPlex GX620)



In any case, you'll need another card if you're going to use full 5.1, because I know for a fact the GX620 boards do not have 5.1 onboard (only the standard 2.0/2.1)


----------



## Heku

yea, i though so too


----------

